

Facebook's stock: The bleeding just won't stop - jmjerlecki
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57485704-93/facebooks-stock-the-bleeding-just-wont-stop/?source=email_rt_mc_body&ifp=0

======
Kelliot
And yet, 50% down, its still over priced!

This is a 10-15 billion company at best.

Much like Zynga its the lower ranked staff that will suffer most from this =(

------
vtry
I won't be surprised that FB be under $5 when the common employees finally
get's their turn to sell (after all the VCs and founders who get's to sell
first).

~~~
humbledrone
Sounds about right -- that would put their P/E ratio somewhere around 22,
which seems a hell of a lot more in touch with reality than the 111 that it's
at right now (or the 200+ that the stock debuted at).

